# Best Glasses and Lens for fishing the Back Country



## bflyfish (Feb 14, 2014)

What are the best glasses for the back country. I use the Costa in the 580 green mirror prescription lens and like them, but I'd love to hear what others think.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

That's an open ended question, (ford or toyota),and will draw a lot of opinionated answers especially from sponsored and pro-staffed types....

But my 2 cents which ain;t worth much.. I've been through several pairs and styles and currently like my very expensive Smith Optic Polarchromic Bronze Mirror lens. Been through many different vendor's sunglasses and these are pretty good for the shallow crystal clear waters where the bottom is covered with light sandy spots and large turtle grass areas of Biscayne Bay. But my backup pair's are elCheap $25.00 a pair Flying Fishermen Vipers with amber base and green mirror.

I always found that no matter what I had they were either not so good just after sunrise, to dark, or after the sun was fully overhead, to light. I'm also partially color blind red/green/brown and at 66 maybe my eyes are just not as good as a 15 year old's.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have several pair (Costas and Smiths) and like them equally well. My Costas are backwater green mirrors and the Smits are amber and a pair of yellow. Couple of thoughts. First I always have at least two pair on the boat with me. Just in case and especially on a day with a bad chop and wind spray. One pray when I am moving and one pair when we stop to fish (and a cheap backup are great for this approach. Second I like quality sunglasses as they seem to keep me from getting eye strain.

But lastly and maybe even the most important. You HAVE to try them on. There are so many frame styles these days and they all fit a bit differently. A pair that pinches too tight and gives you a headache or a pair that keeps sliding off the nose SUCK.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> I have several pair (Costas and Smiths) and like them equally well. My Costas are backwater green mirrors and the Smits are amber and a pair of yellow. Couple of thoughts. First I always have at least two pair on the boat with me. Just in case and especially on a day with a bad chop and wind spray. One pray when I am moving and one pair when we stop to fish (and a cheap backup are great for this approach. Second I like quality sunglasses as they seem to keep me from getting eye strain.
> 
> But lastly and maybe even the most important. You HAVE to try them on. There are so many frame styles these days and they all fit a bit differently. A pair that pinches too tight and gives you a headache or a pair that keeps sliding off the nose SUCK.


Recently discovered the Adidas Tycane frames designed for on the water use. Adidas offers two frame sizes. The large size fits my large head. I like shades that fit so well you forget you are wearing them. Currently the best fit and function I have used. Amber lenses. I don't work for Adidas but the climacool golf shirts are good also.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I recently switched to RCI monster hole 2 and love them, there light, great lens and don't seem to fog or smug up. Great for sight fishing.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

"bflyfish, post: 287119, member: 7205"]What are the best glasses for the back country. I use the Costa in the 580 green mirror prescription lens and like them, but I'd love to hear what others think.[/QUOTE]


I have 3 different pairs of Costa Glasses. I have 400 Green mirror 580 Chrome mirror with amber lens and 580 Blue. I find that when the sun is high and the sky is clear I have to switch to the blue mirror because, the amber and other light colored lenses cause me to strain my eyes. I have not tried any other manufactures since I switched from Ocean Waves back to Costa


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

I use the I-Gogs from Gander Mountain. I figure with two kids and a dog, there is no reason to waste money on a future catastrophe.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

I have costa 580 green and smiths both glass. I have yet to try them same day to give accurate review. But the smiths do seem to give a better contrast. But conditions vary so I want to try them same day.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Amber lenses are what I've always like and found more productive for back country and inshore fishing. I've also found that blue water fishing and viewing seems to be better with gray tint lenses. I don't think the colored mirrored finishes seems to make a difference, only to reflect off a little more light. But I've worn the blue and green since around the early 90's. 

That being said, I was converted over to Costa during the mid 90's for a photo shoot with a client from South Africa, were they came over to fly fish in Boca Grande with me for tarpon and monster reds for a week, for a fly fishing rag they had in SA. Tho my buddies always spent the big bucks on good polarized glasses, like pjordan's comments above, I had this thing for not wasting money on expensive sunglasses. But the funny thing was, I would go through about 4-6 cheap pairs of glasses a year. That added up over a few years. But these guys wouldn't think about having me wearing cheap glasses in their shoot, so they got me set up on Costa's guide program and paid for me to have a pair for the shoot.

Needless to say, the very 1st day, we had a poon on in 45ft of ultra clear water within an hour after getting out there to fish. The air was still and was hotter than _ell and I leaned over the side of the gunnel to see if this deep water fish was still green or not. I had the heavier glass lens version of the Costa (can't remember if they called them the 580's back then or not). So as I leaned over to look straight down, the glasses slide off my sweaty, greasy nose, hit the croakies and slipped right out of the croaky and hit the water. I was in shock as I watched them spin down to the bottom in ultra clear water. No way was I jumping in after them since we had 12ft hammerheads in the area. I didn't care about the fish, just disappointed about the Costas! lol

They never landed a good poon during the day but we tore them up at night and took some big reds (up to 36lbs) on fly during the afternoons (big for SW FL Gulf coast).



I liked the beard back then and if it wasn't up to my sporty new wife, I'd have a duck dynasty beard by now!  But she said "no go" on the beard!  Ok, so I'm whipped these days! lol

I've swapped glasses with several of my buddies, including one of my best fishing guide buddies that was also Maui Jim rep. Guess I was always stuck on the Tripletail 400 type green mirrored amber lens for inshore and the blue mirrored gray lens for offshore. I like the lighter plastic lens and I don't get slip offs. Maybe not as clear as the glass, but I'm half blind anyways these days! lol Plus I made my own croaky that will NEVER slip off! LOL  Epoxy and I are very good friends! lol 

Humm.... That's going on 20yrs with Costa and only had 3 warranty replacements for 2 glasses total  (except for the one I lost in a hellacious surf).  lol


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I am a sunglass snob. I don't wear watches - I have lots of shades.

The Costa 580p was the best lense I've used until the Smith Chromapop. The Chromapop just has a bit deeper contrast. Imagine turning a knob on your Costas that made everything +1 clearer, and +1 deeper in contrast. It isn't a huge difference, but to the trained eye it is just enough.

Now there have been tons of thread on quality here. Every pair of Costas I've had has went back for frame problems. Rubber separating from the frame. On the other hand, I've sent back numerous Smiths (not the Chromas) for lense issues - cracking, peeling of the lense coatings. I hope my Chromas hold up.

Until Costa can beat The Chromas, I am sticking with Smith.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm liking my chroma smiths as well


----------



## bflyfish (Feb 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> I am a sunglass snob. I don't wear watches - I have lots of shades.
> 
> The Costa 580p was the best lense I've used until the Smith Chromapop. The Chromapop just has a bit deeper contrast. Imagine turning a knob on your Costas that made everything +1 clearer, and +1 deeper in contrast. It isn't a huge difference, but to the trained eye it is just enough.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you can't get the Chromas in presciption. Thanks for the information.


----------



## bflyfish (Feb 14, 2014)

Backwater said:


> Amber lenses are what I've always like and found more productive for back country and inshore fishing. I've also found that blue water fishing and viewing seems to be better with gray tint lenses. I don't think the colored mirrored finishes seems to make a difference, only to reflect off a little more light. But I've worn the blue and green since around the early 90's.
> 
> That being said, I was converted over to Costa during the mid 90's for a photo shoot with a client from South Africa, were they came over to fly fish in Boca Grande with me for tarpon and monster reds for a week, for a fly fishing rag they had in SA. Tho my buddies always spent the big bucks on good polarized glasses, like pjordan's comments above, I had this thing for not wasting money on expensive sunglasses. But the funny thing was, I would go through about 4-6 cheap pairs of glasses a year. That added up over a few years. But these guys wouldn't think about having me wearing cheap glasses in their shoot, so they got me set up on Costa's guide program and paid for me to have a pair for the shoot.
> 
> ...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

bflyfish said:


> Unfortunately you can't get the Chromas in presciption. Thanks for the information.


Check out the Adidas Tycane bfly. You can get prescription inserts for them.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My prescription can't fit into the name brand over the counter frames like Costa, Smith, Kaenon, etc. Most only support +/- 3.0 and one of my eyes is in the 4.0 range.

Good to know about the Adidas Tycane frames. Since I get mine made custom (amber lens / green mirror) I'll definitely take a look at them when its time for new ones.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

crboggs said:


> My prescription can't fit into the name brand over the counter frames like Costa, Smith, Kaenon, etc. Most only support +/- 3.0 and one of my eyes is in the 4.0 range.
> 
> Good to know about the Adidas Tycane frames. Since I get mine made custom (amber lens / green mirror) I'll definitely take a look at them when its time for new ones.


I am with you boggs. One of my eyes is +4. Adidas makes a clip in that I had reservations about trying, but an optometrist in Galveston that is also an outdoorsman suggested the Adidas clip in for lightweight correction and total protection with eight base lenses. You order the inserts/clip ins, which are actually part of the nose piece, fill with your script, then snap them into the frames. The other advantage is the inserts/clips fit most of the other lightweight frames. Adidas makes specific sport frames for athletes so they are rugged. Just make sure sure to order the polarized lenses.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

FYI, Smith will put their prescription lenses in frames that you send them, I buy large coverage wire frames on eBay, there are tons of discontued styles from high quality makers for less than $50, the last pair I got, the lenses, glass Polarchromatic bifocals, were $209 plus postage, they're probably more now, but comparitvely it's a pretty good deal.
JC


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Ever consider soft contact lenses?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

yobata said:


> Ever consider soft contact lenses?


Yeah...I have tried them a few times...my blink reflex is too strong for me to overcome it.

As long as I can correct my vision with glasses, I'll stick to them.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

crboggs said:


> Yeah...I have tried them a few times...my blink reflex is too strong for me to overcome it.
> 
> As long as I can correct my vision with glasses, I'll stick to them.


If you have not tried contacts in several years you should look into them. My wife had the same problem. But the new lens technology is amazing. They are so hydrophobic that they are actually more than 50% water. My wife went with daily wear disposables and loves them. Fresh new lens every day.

I have worn contacts for years and last year switched over to monovision lenses. Distance lens in my master (left eye) and near term vision in my right eye. I rarely have to wear reading glasses anymore. Only if the print is really tiny. No more having to put on glasses to tie on a fly. Simply awesome.

Something to consider.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

My wife just had lasik. She wishes she did a while ago.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> I am with you boggs. One of my eyes is +4. Adidas makes a clip in that I had reservations about trying, but an optometrist in Galveston that is also an outdoorsman suggested the Adidas clip in for lightweight correction and total protection with eight base lenses. You order the inserts/clip ins, which are actually part of the nose piece, fill with your script, then snap them into the frames. The other advantage is the inserts/clips fit most of the other lightweight frames. Adidas makes specific sport frames for athletes so they are rugged. Just make sure sure to order the polarized lenses.


I got the same crappy eyes as you guys. I ended up getting Ray Bans Rx with their new amber lens and they work great. They have 2 or 3 frames that are good looking and work well….happy after 4 months of using them so far.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

floridascuba said:


> My wife just had lasik. She wishes she did a while ago.


Mine did too...she's very happy. Unfortunately my eye shape doesn't work with LASIK.

Typical LASIK reduces your lens curvature. If your lens surface is too flat it requires an increase in curvature, which is problematic in that it may require an implant or etc.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I hear ya guys! I've been putting all of those things off for eons and it just keeps getting worse! Duhhh!!!  I didn't want RK cause I didn't want someone cutting on my eyeball. Then I hear guys with lasik having problems after a few years. Tried putting contacts in my eyes and couldn't get them back out and glasses makes me feel like I'm looking through a fishbowl. Watch out cars!  LOL

Ok, so I ran across this *video ad* for *self help correcting your vision* in a short time (like a few weeks). I'm waiting for a guinea pig to step up and say it works (it's cheap enough), otherwise, I'll have to wait till after the holidays if my eyes get all screwed up! lol

http://www.quantumvisionsys.com/Video/

Makes you really think hard about doing that! I'm in, but after the new year. Maybe I'll be the guinea pig! lol


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

My Dr. told me even if I got Lasik, I would most likely still need readers. I figured whats the point then?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> I had RK in the 80's so now my cornea scarring is too severe for Lasik or contact lenses. I would love to have that decision back.


Dr Updegraff here in Tampa advised against having surgery done unless I got to the point that glasses weren't getting the job done. He told me that other docs would probably be willing to do it, but I'd be unhappy with the outcome.

His advice was to give it another 5-10 years and see where technology and new procedures improved likely outcomes.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I hear ya guys! I've been putting all of those things off for eons and it just keeps getting worse! Duhhh!!!  I didn't want RK cause I didn't want someone cutting on my eyeball. Then I hear guys with lasik having problems after a few years. Tried putting contacts in my eyes and couldn't get them back out and glasses makes me feel like I'm looking through a fishbowl. Watch out cars!  LOL
> 
> Ok, so I ran across this *video ad* for *self help correcting your vision* in a short time (like a few weeks). I'm waiting for a guinea pig to step up and say it works (it's cheap enough), otherwise, I'll have to wait till after the holidays if my eyes get all screwed up! lol
> 
> ...


I tried a similar video product, in short their advice is: strengthen your eye muscles (SQUINT!) - it was not a reasonable solution for me. I got long term soft lenses - I exchange them every 2 weeks and sleep in them every night (my dr. approves). No problems so far (going on 8 years)


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

yobata said:


> I tried a similar video product, in short their advice is: strengthen your eye muscles (SQUINT!) - it was not a reasonable solution for me. I got long term soft lenses - I exchange them every 2 weeks and sleep in them every night (my dr. approves). No problems so far (going on 8 years)


My wife uses those same type of contacts and changes them out once a month with no problems. That's what I wanted to do. Just can't get the things out.

As far as the video goes, you didn't watch the whole thing (it's worth the time). They are using a special computer problem to exercise the eyes from within, along with external eye exercises. He mention he tried the squinting thing and it didn't work. I think the whole program is $37 with a 100% money back guarantee if your eyesight does not go back to 20/20 within 10 days (I think that's what it says).


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

10 days?! That would be a miracle


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

yobata said:


> 10 days?! That would be a miracle


I'm sayin!!! LOL


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Now the post has taken a new spin...

I've was the kid with the coke bottle glasses in the 50's & 60's, tried and went through contacts for years different brand and types, as well as every possible gadget that would allow me to see while diving, swimming, or sports. Plus not ever being able to wear the cool guy sun-glasses like everyone else.

In 2001 I took the leap of faith and had Lasik done as it was becoming of age and the thing to do. It was the best thing I had ever done for myself. After some testing I decided to go with mono-vision having a different correction in each eye, one for distance and one for reading. Now this does not work for all, some peoples brain just won't adjust to it, but mine is OK. I was 20/400+ and had -7.5 and -8.0 contacts, pretty much legally blind.
In lets say about 15 minutes in the surgical chair, a few drops of magic stuff, they cut open my eye, peeled it back, everything went black, zapped it with the laser for several seconds, flipped the flap, light appears, a couple more drops of magic juice, I got up walked across the hall into another room, and about 20 minutes later the doctor came in and gave me an eye test, magic it was like 20.20 in 1 eye and 20/60 in the other. I could see the soap on the floor when it dropped in the shower, first time in my life.
Best thing I ever did. I did go back 3 months later and had them open up that 20/60 eye and correct it to 20/20, they made me wait before they would re-do it.
My son had it done 2 years ago and he is happy as I am. I also know severl others who had it done same time as I did and they are all also still very happy.
If your eyes are rather stable, meaning the don;t change your perscription every year when you go for an eye exam.. I'd recommend it to anyone.

After 2001 I could then wear the cool guy sun-glases.

I'm watching that video and it seems worth a try but I'm thinking its snake oil of every eye doctor out there would recommend it and be investors in the process.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice reply and nice story Krash!  Where do you live?


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Ft. Lauderdale (Cooper City) 

Wish they could fish color blindness.... all the rest of you claim I'm missing stuff


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Krash, You & I must be twin bothers from different Mothers. My bad eyes went went from bad to #@%!, destroyed an opportunity for a possible pro golf career and forget most things that required eye/hand coordination ( the vision didn't move fast as the the Mt. Palomar eyeglasses) My glasses were so thick I could have started fires with them & a little direct sunlight. The extended wear contacts = blessing. Lasik GREAT for some folks. I got LUCKY and was diagnosed with an unusual type of cataract problem. Surgery at 59 gave me 20/15 and 20/20 for the best eyesight I have ever experienced.(I was 20/700 Right 20/830 Left previously. God bless all, I'm going fishing !!!


----------

